# Android TV Box stuck on Android Logo



## zhong

Recently every time I turn on the power to my Android t.v. box it is stuck on Android Logo and it don't go to the main menu when it usally started up..


Like in this video-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vghNFmzK1xg

Attached please see details of my system here-









How to fix it back to normal again ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten

Hi could you please check when uploading a video link that you have removed the S in the HTTPS before clicking to post.
It screws up the page sizing and compresses the page.
Did you, try resetting the device. as that seems the most likely way to get it back to working condition.


----------



## zhong

joeten said:


> Hi could you please check when uploading a video link that you have removed the S in the HTTPS before clicking to post.
> It screws up the page sizing and compresses the page.
> Did you, try resetting the device. as that seems the most likely way to get it back to working condition.


How do you reset. I try to put in pin in reset hole button but it doesn't' t seem to do anything. Is there a certain procedure how to reset it? And when you reset it deletes all the apps and data on it? Thanks


----------



## joeten

Hi I don't know which box you have but there is a slew of info here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=2lAYVfCXD4fAOfSogIAH Really you should try google and places like XDA forums for info, they specialize in android All Devices - Android Forum for Mobile Phones, Tablets, Watches & Android App Development - XDA Forums


----------



## zhong

joeten said:


> Hi I don't know which box you have but there is a slew of info here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=reset+your+android+tv+box&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=2lAYVfCXD4fAOfSogIAH Really you should try google and places like XDA forums for info, they specialize in android All Devices - Android Forum for Mobile Phones, Tablets, Watches & Android App Development - XDA Forums


I tried holding pin down on reset hole while plugin the power cable but this did not reset it.
It still doesn't go past Android flashing logo.

Thanks


----------



## joeten

I gave you the other best options to try.


----------



## i n f o

You need to go into settings and uncheck automatic restore in the backup and reset. After that you can reset it.


----------



## zhong

i n f o said:


> You need to go into settings and uncheck automatic restore in the backup and reset. After that you can reset it.


I can't get into settings because it is always stuck at flickering Android icon when it boots up.

Thanks


----------



## i n f o

Hold the reset button in while turned off and keep holding it in while turned on for 30 seconds


----------



## zhong

i n f o said:


> Hold the reset button in while turned off and keep holding it in while turned on for 30 seconds


I tried that. It still display continuous flickering Android logo regardless.

Thanks


----------



## RobinBanks16

I'm having the same problem. Any different solutions?


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Please start a new thread of your own.


----------

